# Volcano Coffee Works



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone had any beans from them?

There's a new indie just opened up tonight in fact, at the bottom of my road in King's Cross who's being supplied by them. They also supply Drink, Shop & Do next door (though it's a shop/bar so never thought to have a coffee there).


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Their Espresso Blend (Full Steam) is interesting in that they roast one third of the beans faster than the others and then mix them up... Apparently it adds an extra dimension to the coffee... Angelucci does the same with their proper Italian (robusta) blend. I think that they are aiming at milk users primarily.

A friend of mine sometimes serves coffee at festivals from his Faema/Super Jolly combination and he always uses Volcano, but when he gets home, he uses one called "Providores", which is a blend made by them for a restaurant of the same name, along with whatever I take along for him... (Usually Londinium!).

I have been with my friend to their "works" and it is in a rather beautiful restored art deco factory in Norwood/Dulwich (SE21), and Kurt the owner and head roaster is a really friendly bloke... (Kiwi), as you say Milanski there is a coffee shop there, whenever I have been in there it seems to be well stocked with "yummy mummies", so loads of pushchairs in the entrance. Fortunately, because they are in this old factory building, the rooms are big and the ceilings are very high, so the feeling of spaciousness is great.

I think that he has started selling Rocket Espresso machines.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've had some lovely coffee from them over the past couple of years. South London based and serving good coffee at their coffeeshop too


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Sounds like an excuse for a trip down to Dulwich then!

Yeah I had the Full Works blend described to me and loved the idea of same bean/two roast profiles. It's £1 coffees all week at Dash - this new place but typically I'm not going to be around to capitalise









Thanks for the info.


----------

